# Request for comments on Album designer software templates



## SDMax (Feb 4, 2008)

Some of you may know me from some of my posts on here and on other boards but if you don't I am a photographer that has been using Presentation Gold as my image flow system and Preview Gallery the online web hosting and order fulfillment system for a number of years.  

  I have been designing my flush and digital albums with the software and using a different program to design my Graphistudio style albums.  I designed a set of templates that can be used to design all the album styles in this one program.  

  I am looking for some feedback on the templates and the software.  It is FREE to download and try out.  The templates are a 1st round of  page designs that can be combined to make panorama pages or stay as separate left-right pages. 


  The beauty is that you can use color-corrected images to create panorama album pages in Square, Horizontal, or Vertical aspect.  You can output to their lab that will color correct the images separately and then make the final pages that you receive in about a week turn around or you can output the pages yourself to be printed at your lab of choice.

  I am just a user of the software.  I dont get paid by them to sell their software. I just saw an opportunity to put the templates that I have been using for my album designs to good use if you like them.

  Please take a look and let me know your critiques.  Just download the software off my page at www.maxader.com you just have to register the program, but its FREE to tryout.  

  If you have any comments please email me here or at max@maxader.com.  Thanks for taking the time to help me.


----------

